# Henry's home!



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi everyone..I am so grateful for everyone's support while I grieve the loss of Kirby. Today I brought home my new addition. Here is Henry...his Dad is Cadeau from CloudClan and Shimmer is his Mom from Ecstasy Maltese ( Cindy Fern-King). He is so sweet and gentle and loving. He loves to kiss and play. He is sleeping now. I am happy he is here. We waited just under 6 weeks for him. It is hard to believe he is really here. He will help me a lot... I washed my floors quite a few times..I vacuumed the entire house this morning before getting him. He went under the couch and found a Flossie stick that was Kirby's. He so small! Lol. He is looking for the other dog..






.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

* Iam So Happy for you. What A Baby Doll Kiss him for me. I Love the name. Enjoy every day. I Could never put him down.*


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Amy, congrats on Henry he is so adorable. I know he will help you heal as you'll never forget sweet Kirby. So happy for you. Can't wait to see more pics of Henry!! :wub:


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hooooray for Henry!
I am so happy for you Amy!
I know that Henry will fill your house with lots of puppy joy and puppy fun and puppy mischief . You have lots of happy days ahead.
Don't forget to take lots of pictures. They grow up so fast.
Welcome Henry! We are so glad you are here.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Henry has a big job to do (mend your heart)....but from what I see and what you've said....I believe he may be up to the job. :wub::wub: :aktion033:


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

What a little love muffin
Congrats

Rin


----------



## SusanJ (Jun 21, 2010)

Amy, he is so cute. Congratulations! Take lots of pictures


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

So cute welcome home. Can't wait to see more pics


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh I am so very happy for you!! Henry is such a little 'doll-baby' :wub: and I just know he'll be just perfect to help heal your heart!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

He is gorgeous! :wub: :wub: just the ticket for a broken heart. :grouphug:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh he is a sweetie. These amazing little pups do work wonders for a broken heart. I bet he will bring many good memories of Kirby and Teddy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What a darling little boy! I love the name Henry!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What a cutie pie! Congratulations and enjoy


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Henry you sure are a cutie!!! Give your mommy lots of kisses!!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome sweet Henry!! You're going to fill your mommy's heart with joy!!I'm so happy fir you!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Henry is such a sweetie, he will bring happiness to your heart.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Your post made me cry! I totally understand the stress an dpain you feel! Losing a pet is awful! And then making the decision to move forward! I also cleaned like a crazy person and Riley still sniffed out my Rocco. It will be fine. He is adorable!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Henry sure is a sweetie and I bet he is really good at putting a smile on your face and helping to heal your broken heart. 

You are very fortunate to get a CloudClan fluff. Carina's baby's are so beautiful and special, in part because they are born into such a loving home with Carina and her mom Andrea.

Congratulations and Best Wishes with him.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

What a sweetie!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Yaaay! He's finally home!!! I know he will help to make you smile and heal your heart. Best of luck with him and hope you continue to post lots and lots of pictures of him!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Congratulations on Henry. I know that he will help heal your heart. 

Henry is adorable.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

CONGRATS! henry is just so precious! I hope he settles in well


----------



## vinhle68 (Mar 19, 2012)

Wow Henry is totally handsome and adorable! Congratulation Amy! I know in your heart you missed Kirby dearly but now that you've welcome Henry to your home, he can now share some of the love and grieve of a brother he did not get to know. Henry is bless to have found you and I know you'll give him the best of everything a great Mommy can give!

We're too have started thinking more seriously about welcoming a new fluff into our home, actually Ann wants one, but I want two! lol can you blame me? But Ann and I have convince ourselves to be patient and wait until we found our new home so we can make sure we have plenty of space to welcome the new fluffs into our home.

Please post more picture of Henry soon!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! I know you are sooo excited to get him home. 



lynda said:


> Henry sure is a sweetie and I bet he is really good at putting a smile on your face and helping to heal your broken heart.
> 
> You are very fortunate to get a CloudClan fluff. Carina's baby's are so beautiful and special, in part because they are born into such a loving home with Carina and her mom Andrea.
> 
> Congratulations and Best Wishes with him.


Well, he is certainly part of our CloudClan family since Cadeau sired him and we had Shimmer here for the breeding, but he was fully raised by Cindy and Ashley King. They are also very loving and wonderful breeders of their dogs. I am proud to have shared Cadeau with them.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Henry is adorable! Congrats!!! I just know he will fill your heart and home with joy!


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So excited for you! What a sweet baby : )


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you everyone..I wish I knew how to post someone's quote and reply under it..all in one post. I am really not computer illiterate..just can't do it!
Anyway..I feel so blessed that so many people posted warm welcomes for Henry.
Susan, thanks for all your support...Carina..thanks for being so patient and sharing beautiful Cadeau with Cindy and Ashley's beautiful Shimmer. I am so lucky to have two wonderful breeders. It really makes a difference. Henry is calm and happy and smart. 
I feel so bad for my Kirby. Like Cindy told me, the only way you know is by experience. I love Kirby and will never ever regret a single second with him. But he had symptoms as a puppy. I was not aware. I asked the breeder questions about him from day one about things that seemed a little off. Each puppy is different so I didn't know..just wish I had known sooner...Wouldn't have used anesthesia or certain meds or certain food. All I can do is move forward and use my experience as new info for raising Henry.
Vinh ...you know I am drawn to Biscuit. I hope you and Ann are doing a little better. Just thinking about Henry did help me. I hope you find another fluff when both you and Ann are ready. My heart goes out to you both.
I literally want to respond to each person...but this would be a book..not a post. Thank you ..thank you..thank you...everyone.
All of my SM friends especially Jeanne. I didn't think any good could come as a result of losing my Kirby...but finding all of you is very special.


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

So cute, congratulations


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey! we are blessed with our new boys....we cannot go wrong.

Amy Sparkle and Kirby are together at the Bridge while we take our comfort with our new Boys.

Maltese Hugs.

Jeanne and Rory!!!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Henry is just the cutest! :wub:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

He is so cute, just like a teddy bear


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations! I'm so happy you have found a wonderful little fluff to bring a smile to your face.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

He's a cutie pie! 
You'll never forget Kirby and he's watching down from heaven and not worrying about you so much now that he knows you have an angel in the house to take care of you while he watches over you in heaven.


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks again everyone..Henry is pretty terrific! 😁


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

